# Yogurt/Probiotics



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just curious on how many people add yogurt to there dogs diet? Since dairy can cause some issues in some dogs I was wondering if it would be wise to add it to my girls kibble. And do you add it daily or every other day?? I know you need to buy just the plain unsweetend kind as well correct? Also, what is the correct amount to give? Thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I add plain yogurt to my dogs kibble 2-3 times a week or with pep we have had some issues lately with her eating so we had to add it more often to get her to touch her food. she isnt getting it now we switched to adding something else to help her weight. I know alot of people add yogurt and havent had any issues as of yet, its not alot when we add usually a big spoon or 2 of it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

IMO if it is needed adding probiotics is a better option than yogurt. This way the roper dosage can be given instead of guessing with just a glob or two of yogurt. 

I've done both....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are going to feed yogurt make sure you are using organic with 7 active cultures. I sometimes feed Vendetta yogurt but Mikado got yogurt everyday. He loved it and I think it helped all of his health issues. I would give Mikado about 2tbl spoon a day. When I give to V she gets about the same.


----------

